# How many false/green neon tetras in 30 litre/5 gallon tank?



## gregalon (24 Jun 2011)

Hello I have a 30-30-30cm tank with one siamese fighter, 2 otos, 2 corys and shrimp. I had rummy nose but i heard they weren't good for a nano tank. So how many false/green neon tetras could I put in my tank I was thinking 7-9? thanks gregalon  (I used the surface area rule, so 30cm of fish).


----------



## Radik (24 Jun 2011)

*Re: How many false/green neon tetras in 30 litre/5 gallon ta*

here somebody posted fantastic link recently 

http://www.aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor.php


----------



## gregalon (24 Jun 2011)

*Re: How many false/green neon tetras in 30 litre/5 gallon ta*

Thanks, well according to the website, in a 30 litre tank with 10x + turnover rate I can have 1 betta splendens and some shrimp! seems a bit over the top to me but I think that 7 false neons would definitely be fine considering I do 50% weekly water changes and have a decently planted tank. Just thought some people might have been in the same predicament !


----------



## gregalon (24 Jun 2011)

*Re: How many false/green neon tetras in 30 litre/5 gallon ta*

Thanks, well according to the website, in a 30 litre tank with 10x + turnover rate I can have 1 betta splendens and some shrimp! seems a bit over the top to me but I think that 7 false neons would definitely be fine considering I do 50% weekly water changes and have a decently planted tank. Just thought some people might have been in the same predicament ! Thanks anyway though


----------



## Radik (24 Jun 2011)

*Re: How many false/green neon tetras in 30 litre/5 gallon ta*

yes 7 neon would do fine


----------



## Sedwen (27 Jun 2011)

*Re: How many false/green neon tetras in 30 litre/5 gallon ta*

Here's an interesting wiki for 10 gallons just to give you food for thought:

http://theaquariumwiki.com/Stocking_a_10_Gallon_Tank


----------



## dw1305 (27 Jun 2011)

*Re: How many false/green neon tetras in 30 litre/5 gallon ta*

Hi all,
I wouldn't put Green Neons in a nano, they are quite demanding fish in terms of water quality and a bigger tank with a greater volume gives you added stability. Personally I wouldn't put any more fish in your tank, although you could possibly have a couple more Cories if they are _ C. panda_ sized or smaller and you are confident about your ability to keep good water conditions. You might also like a couple more _Otocinclus_ (but not if you add more Cories), but again there are water quality/stability issues in small tanks.

cheers Darrel


----------

